# When to add brewing salts - calcium chloride



## adrian078 (10/10/14)

I'm brewing a partial mash bohemian pilsner and I wanted to do my first water adjustment. I have been using plain old Sydney water so far with good results.

I recently read Key Concepts in Water Treatment which was a great introduction.

So I'm brewing a 25L batch and have calculated adding 2.5g of calcium chloride will raise the calcium levels to where I want. 

I'm not sure when to put the salts in though? The mash will only have 7.5L of water and the rest of the water will be sparge water. Do I add all the calcium chloride to the mash? Or do I add it to the total water?

And is that enough calcium? It should add about 30ppm to my water. Seems to be a difference between beersmith and the Brun Water spreadsheet in how many grams to add.

Thanks


----------



## micblair (10/10/14)

directly to the mash. I like to use a few percent acidulated malt with all my lighter brews.


----------



## adrian078 (10/10/14)

micblair said:


> directly to the mash. I like to use a few percent acidulated malt with all my lighter brews.


all of it then? no need to distribute it evenly throughout all the water?

Do you think that's enough calcium?


----------



## huez (10/10/14)

You can download the bru'n water spreadsheet for free which is great but pretty full on when first using. And theres also EZ water calculator. You can put in the water profile you are trying to achieve and it will tell you how much of each salt to put in


----------



## seamad (10/10/14)

About 1/2 of the Ca will remain in the mash, so depending on what you are targeting you may want to add some to the boil as well.


----------

